# yet another shock leader question



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey guys I wanted to get y'alls opinions on something.

How many of you actually fully abide by the 10lb of line/ oz of lead shock leader rule?

Im no stranger to surf casting and I have always used a shock leader but since I dont fish the surf as much as I would like to, I have never found myself in a situation where I needed to cast more than 5oz spider weights, and when I use my surf rods in freshwater for cats/freshwater reds/ big gar I can usually get away with less.

my heaver right now is a 12' Okuma Longitude casting rod (3-8oz) paired with a Penn Surfmaster 200 reel (essentially a squidder with bushings rather than bearings) although im hoping to upgrade the reel to a Diawa Slosh 30 very soon. This rig is loaded with 20lb running line and a 50lb Berkley Big game shock leader (perfect for the 5oz weights I throw). 

I have several smaller setups and they all have 50lb shock leaders as well although most of them never see weight over 3oz, I just happen to have extra 50lb BBG so thats what I use. 

All that being said, I know the rule of thumb, and ive heard of guys using 100lb shockers but that seems a bit excessive to me. So here is my question I typically use an off the ground cast when standing on the beach, or kindof a pendulum/hanging cast when im standing in the wash so would 50lb still be ok if I decided to step up to 6-8oz weights or if im throwing big baits? or do I really NEED to step up the shock leader with the weight? (by the way I am by no means a super power caster, I can hit 120yds or so with my surfmaster, and a 5oz weight, but Ive never gotten much beyond that)

so please let me know what y'all think, I love learnin from the pros!
Tight lines!:beer:


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

50 is ok for 8 as long as you keep an eye on it checking it often and it is quality line (which BG is ) ... 60 max ... the smaller dia. makes it easier to get good knots


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks surfchunker I appreciate the quick reply, and that's kindof what I was thinking, I can see using more for 10-12oz leads but not for 8oz, idk if you saw my other post or not, but I found a lightly used slosh 30 for around $60 total pre spooled with braid and mono with some minor boat rash being the only thing wrong with it


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I use Ande 50# all the way up to 12oz. As said just keep a check on it and you will be fine...


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Yep, Whats been said. Heres a video of a brick being cast. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2M69eYBW7cg I doubt he used a 640 pound shock leader.


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

The video wouldn't load but man that must have been interesting to cast, sounds like my 50lb BBG should be all good with some TLC then!


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Well i'll try to post the link again.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2M69eYBW7c


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

That's really funny actually lol, I wouldn't even think about attempting that haha


----------

